

The Dreyfus affair - t0dd
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreyfus_affair

======
twoodfin
I'm not really sure what posting this is supposed to indicate. Dreyfus _didn
't_ steal and "leak" documents: He was framed.

Or maybe it's just random Wikipedia link day and I didn't notice.

It's a shame that it seems many who took it upon themselves to flag all the
repetitive drek being posted on the front page have lost their flagging
privileges. I guess "anything good hackers would find interesting" has evolved
in a wonderful new direction.

~~~
t0dd
I'm sorry you find a Wikipedia article documenting a historical event so
beneath you. It must also be flippant remark day, and I didn't notice. I found
some interesting parallels. I like the idea of a few individuals rising to the
defense of an unfairly accused person, working together to change
minds/attitudes, transforming the political landscape, and eventually
exonerating him. Your intellectual dexterity should reveal to you a modern
relevance. I found the letters of Émile Zola inspiring, and I thought the
affair worth sharing--in case anyone didn't know about it.

